# DD sucht kleine aber feine RAID-GILDE PvE



## Soduxx (2. August 2008)

Hallo ihr da draussen

ich suche eine kleine gilde die meist ab abend online ist. Meine letzte Gilde war anfangs fast familiär, doch als sie sich an die grösseren instanzen machte, mussten neue members aufgenommen werden, was dazu führte dass sich der kern der gilde verabschiedete und sich die ganze gilde "veranonymisierte." - so ging auch ich vor einigen wochen schweren herzens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heute möchte ich wieder in eine gilde die eher auf qualität und nicht auf quantität setzt. hab n^nachtelf, krieger,lv70. in der alten gilde war ich tank, was jetzt leider bedeutet dass meine rüstung nicht gerade gut ist..bin erst seit kurzem auf DD umgeskillt.  

also suche ich eine gilde, die mich als DD mitnimmt *und mir ne change gibt *meinen elf zum perfekten DD zu machen. bin sehr zuverlässig, eher älter, schweizer  und aufgestellt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.z. bin ich auf ambossar, aber ich kann server wechseln, sollte dies nötig sein.

meine neue gilde sollte :

- Allianz sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- RAID-Planer haben - ist für mich das absolut wichtigste- sonst klappen die raids eh nie.
- Homepage / Forum 
- Teamspeak
- Members sollten reif sein..kein kindergarten.. ihr versteht..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- regelmässig Raiden
- neuen members auch mal helfen
- ein lustiger haufen sein die freude am spiel haben , aber die auch noch ein leben RL haben.mir ist WOW extrem wichtig , aber auch ich hab noch RL.( 4 Katzen und Freundin )

ein ausführliches profil von mir findet ihr auch unter profil xchar

ok, ich würd mich echt meeega freuen bald wieder mit "meiner" gilde zu raiden und viel fun zu haben.

meldet euch hier oder direkt an Email schreiben an soduxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greez 

soduxx


----------



## Delon (4. August 2008)

Hallo Soduxx,
wenn Du eine nette Gemeinschaft suchst bei der der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, schau mal bei uns rein wenn Du magst: www.exil-gilde.de . 

Weitere Infos zur Gilde findest Du dann auch bei uns im Forum.

Wir sind 'ne recht kleine, familiäre Gilde und testen gerade den 25er Content an. Du kannst mich natürlich auch gerne ingame ansprechen.

Bist zwar zur Zeit auf nem anderen Realm aber ich wills zumindest mal anbieten ^^ - wärst auch nicht der einzige Schweizer, könntest Dich also wie zuhause fühlen.

Wenn Du lieber auf Deinem Realm bleiben willst hab ich hier noch ne ganz gute Übersicht für Dich: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...82428&sid=3

Viele Grüße
Del


----------



## Soduxx (4. August 2008)

Delon schrieb:


> Hallo Soduxx,
> wenn Du eine nette Gemeinschaft suchst bei der der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, schau mal bei uns rein wenn Du magst: www.exil-gilde.de .
> 
> Weitere Infos zur Gilde findest Du dann auch bei uns im Forum.
> ...



hallo delon

vielen lieben dank für deine msg. ich hab mir beide gilden angeschaut und denke dass deine /eure genau das wäre was ich suche.. was nettes, gemütliches und trotzdem gescheites.. :-)

leider kann ich mich in eurem forum noch nicht bemerkbar machen, hab mich zwar angemeldet, und auf die bestätigungs-email geantwortet, aber das geht wohl einige zeit bis der forum-account dann frei ist..

sobald ich ins forum kan, werd ich mich bewerben - das mit dem server-wechsel ist kein problem.. war bis heute nie nötig, aber für DIE gilde denk ich werd ich das äusserst gerne machen :-)

also, ich hoff : bis bald 

und nochmals thx

greez

soduxx


----------



## Delon (4. August 2008)

Huhu Soduxx,
den Zugang zum Forum muß unser Cheffe freischalten, ich gebe ihm gleich Bescheid, aufs Bewerbungsforum müsstest Du aber trotzdem zugreifen können...

Find ich ja prima, daß Dir unsere Seite gefallen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis denne

Liebe Grüße
Del


----------



## Soduxx (4. August 2008)

huhu delon

ja, dem cheffe hab ich geschrieben und dem webmaster auch.. doch die sind wohl ingame.. und haben keine zeit..

naja.. bis jetzt keine antoworten auf meine email-hilferufe.- gehe morgen nochmals schauen.. wär toll wens klappt..

gilde schein voll ok zu sein.. die fotos von den gildentreffen ( RL ) sind genau mein geschmack LOL

bis bald hoffentlich..

greez

soduxx

ps: muss zuerst noch 20 euro auf visa-karte einzahlen.. realm-wechsel kostet ja.. grins..


----------



## Delon (5. August 2008)

Moin Soduxx,
laut meiner Info bist Du freigeschaltet,  probiers doch bitte nochmal.

Danke und Gruß
Del


----------



## Soduxx (5. August 2008)

hallo delon

leider gehts immer noch nicht.. hab 2 verschiedene accounts eröffnet, aber es wird einfach kein passwort zu gesendet - und wenn ich "passwort vergessen" wähle und dann meinen account-namen eingebe,damit mir mein pw zugesendet wird, passiert nix - kein email nichts..
hab 2 mal horiato geschrieben, aber bis jetzt keine antworten erhalten.. 

sorry, kann mich nicht bewerben.. *sniff

greez 

soduxx


----------



## Soduxx (5. August 2008)

Soduxx schrieb:


> hallo delon
> 
> leider gehts immer noch nicht.. hab 2 verschiedene accounts eröffnet, aber es wird einfach kein passwort zu gesendet - und wenn ich "passwort vergessen" wähle und dann meinen account-namen eingebe,damit mir mein pw zugesendet wird, passiert nix - kein email nichts..
> hab 2 mal horiato geschrieben, aber bis jetzt keine antworten erhalten..
> ...




ps: account-name wäre "soduxx" .. email : soduxx at cyberdoc.ch


----------



## Delon (6. August 2008)

Huhu,
schau nochmal bei uns ins Forum, Hora kümmert sich um die Freischaltung.

Grüße
Del


----------

